# 2017 Maine Moose



## FineFirewood (Oct 5, 2017)

I alluded to this big guy in another thread, so I thought I'd give the details.

Maine moose hunt in the first of three seasons, each lasting 6 days. The weather turned unseasonably warm on us, and the moose went deep into the swamps to find relief from the 90+ degree weather. We hunted sun up to sun down Monday through Thursday with only seeing one cow (tag was for bull only). Finally got a frost on Thursday night and, as expected, the moose started moving Friday morning. We pulled into an old wood yard which we scouted and found evidence of a nice bull the previous week and there was a cow mulling around. She trotted off, so we tried calling to see if the bull was around. About 200 yards up a twitch trail, this bruiser comes moping along. First shot with the 300 win mag hit good, but he just turned around and started back up the twitch trail like nothing happened. My brother was quicker with his 35 Whelen than I with the followup shot and took him in the back of the head. Never even quivered as he dropped in his tracks. Of course we know the fun stops when the critter drops! After field dressing, it was time to get him out to the yard. My brother's FIL is a pulp cutter/loader/hauler, and he brough his truck with the boom out and we ran a rope from the boom, up the twitch trail, tied to the antlers/head. About twenty minutes later, he was in the air ready to set on the pickup! Talk about an easy drag! Took him to the tagging station with guesses of weight ranging from 780 to 880 lbs. Imagine our surprise when the scale topped out at 931!!! Twenty points and 57" spread which will be proudly displayed in the man cave! Took us 8 solid hours of cutting on Saturday to process him, but I've never had a moose taste so good. No gamey taste at all, and fork tender.

Enjoyed the hunt and time spent with my brother. I'll remember it fondly with each fork full and scoop of gravy!


----------



## crowbuster (Oct 6, 2017)

Congrats. I love maine and moose is great meat.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats! What a beautiful animal!


----------



## mesupra (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautiful. What zone?


----------



## Woodyjiw (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats, that's a dandy!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FineFirewood (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all! 

Our area was Zone 11, which is convenient since that's where I grew up!!


----------



## mesupra (Oct 18, 2017)

Awesome. We have a camp in Brownville, seen a couple nice bulls and cows this fall.


----------

